# Custom Trigger Blade/shoe



## Andre (Feb 24, 2015)

Well it's warming up now (about 12F here) so it's about time to start working in the shop again. First project of the year, a new trigger blade for my FWB 700. It's tapped M5-,8, and serrated on the front for grip. I used the original trigger attachment link for simplicity.



​

​

​


----------



## randyc (Feb 24, 2015)

That is slick (literally) - nice design, nice work !


----------



## TTD (Feb 24, 2015)

Yer killin' me Andre...lol. First an Anschutz and now a Feinwerkbau?.. No chance you have an Air Arms FTP900 in the stable as well, do ya? (please say "no", even if you have to lie!)

Very nice work on the trigger shoe, btw. It looks factory, only better. How did you do the serrated section?


----------



## Andre (Feb 24, 2015)

TTD said:


> Yer killin' me Andre...lol. First an Anschutz and now a Feinwerkbau?.. No chance you have an Air Arms FTP900 in the stable as well, do ya? (please say "no", even if you have to lie!)
> 
> Very nice work on the trigger shoe, btw. It looks factory, only better. How did you do the serrated section?



Haha no, I don't have an AAftp900.....although it looks really nice! I don't shoot field target at the moment, although I do have a benjiman discovery that will be a FT project. I'm going to make a custom stock for it. 

The serrations were cut with a 82 degree center cutting countersink. .075" apart and roughly .030" deep. Shot tonight with it, a few targets to warm up then a 99 standing. Not bad!


----------



## magu (Feb 24, 2015)

great work Andre, that looks slick. Any chance of a "big picture" shot?


----------



## Andre (Feb 24, 2015)

FWB Big Picture



__ Andre
__ Feb 24, 2015
__ 1


















FWB Sight Picture



__ Andre
__ Feb 24, 2015








magu said:


> great work Andre, that looks slick. Any chance of a "big picture" shot?



Thank you 
Sorry it's sideways, its one I already had.


----------



## magu (Feb 24, 2015)

No worries, my laptop is very easy to turn on end  That is really a cool gun. 

I have recently started gitting into shooting; nothing formal, just trying to teach my self the fundamentals of achieving more than just plinking.


----------



## Andre (Feb 24, 2015)

magu said:


> No worries, my laptop is very easy to turn on end  That is really a cool gun.
> 
> I have recently started gitting into shooting; nothing formal, just trying to teach my self the fundamentals of achieving more than just plinking.



Glad you are interested in such a unique sport, it's one of the few that will last a lifetime!


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 24, 2015)

When I lived in IL. I was in a gun club that had it's on FFL.  We could buy guns for 10% over cost!  Unfortunately, I left the state and the club before  I could get my hands on something like that.  At full price, it will probably never happen! LOL
At least I got my Pardini 32cal and 22cal from them.  And a Baikal 10M air pistol.  Can't remember the model numbers off hand.  That club competed in everything!  Too bad there's nothing at that level around here.  edit: the Pardinis are for Bulleye Pistol.


----------



## Andre (Feb 25, 2015)

MikeWi said:


> When I lived in IL. I was in a gun club that had it's on FFL.  We could buy guns for 10% over cost!  Unfortunately, I left the state and the club before  I could get my hands on something like that.  At full price, it will probably never happen! LOL
> At least I got my Pardini 32cal and 22cal from them.  And a Baikal 10M air pistol.  Can't remember the model numbers off hand.  That club competed in everything!  Too bad there's nothing at that level around here.  edit: the Pardinis are for Bulleye Pistol.



I actually know the president and representative of Pardini, USA quite well. Their pistols are all of the highest quality, their .45 bullseye  (GT45) really caught my eye.
You can get target rifles used, how I got the 700 above for reasonable prices if you ask around. Even used and not very well taken care of air rifles can still last a lifetime.


----------

